# Kick-Ass (2010)



## The Octagon (Jan 14, 2010)

For those bored of superhero films, this looks like it could be lol.

2 helpful clips - 

 


Oh, and a


----------



## al (Jan 14, 2010)

can'y wait - looks ace!


----------



## Augie March (Jan 15, 2010)

As I said on the Spidey thread, this could be very interesting indeed. Watchmen set the ground-work for the anti-superhero film last year and maybe Kick-Ass can take it further (and to a bigger audience too).


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 15, 2010)

First time in ages that I've (intentionally) laughed at Nicholas Cage's performance too.

I can imagine Chloe Moritz's performance is going to make some 'waves' with Middle England / America  (along with a dodgy Natalie Portman / Leon vibe ).


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 9, 2010)

Just noticed the trailers for this, Hit Girl may be one of the greatest 'heroes' ever. 

(one banana two banana three banana..)


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 9, 2010)

This could be huge, esp if the Daily Mail flags it up for un-wholesomeness...


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 9, 2010)

Girls her age shouldn't have a foul mouth like that.  I think this is one of those perv movies - this time for guys who like girls that talk dirty.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 9, 2010)

She's playing the Abby (Sweden Eli) part in the Let The Right One In remake.

Age 9, doing Winnie the Pooh.  Aged 13 , calling people cunts and shooting them in the face.   They grow up so quickly, sigh.


----------



## Random One (Feb 9, 2010)

this looks


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 9, 2010)

dilute micro said:


> Girls her age shouldn't have a foul mouth like that.  I think this is one of those perv movies - this time for guys who like girls that talk dirty.



Does anyone admitting to enjoying Leon get put on your register too?


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 9, 2010)

The Octagon said:


> Does anyone admitting to enjoying Leon get put on your register too?



That's one of the movies that first came to mind.  Is it a coincidence that they like putting the girl's hair in bobs?  Everybody knows that's the sexiest hairdo there is.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 9, 2010)

This does look like a lot of fun - I hope it delivers.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 9, 2010)

Slightly different trailer on the home site for the movie.  http://kickass-themovie.com/

Cage in a good role...doing it well?   Very worrying.


----------



## flash (Feb 21, 2010)

jer said:


> This could be huge, esp if the Daily Mail flags it up for un-wholesomeness...



Exactly. I hope that everyone has the nuts to let this get through uncut (even if they have to rate it 18). I mean the UK has nothing to offer anymore and then you have this:

Writer: Mark Millar (Scottish) - original comic book
Jane Goldman (English - wife of Jonathan Ross)
Matthew Vaughn (English)
Directed and Funded through Matthew Vaughan and his "Marv" group
Starring some British talent in the case of Mark Strong and Jason Flemying

and you can bet your life that the Daily Mail and Dave Cameron's "Broken Britain" crowd will be all over this like flies round shit trying to shut it down. I see films like this as being the general hard working crowds way of standing up and just going "fuck off" to all that P/C & Moral bullshit.

Sorry rant over - looks like it will be a stunning film if they have no or minimal cuts.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 31, 2010)

Saw this today, loved it.   The action scenes are well done, the humour works, lots of batman/spiderman references and a fairly decent story line.  Cage isn't very good but he has a relatively small part and doesn't hurt it, his character wears a second-rate batman outfit and he seems to be doing an Adam West piss-take with his voice acting.

CG Moretz, who plays Hit-Girl, is the absolute star of this film.   By more than a mile.

I'll see it again.


----------



## the B (Mar 31, 2010)

Amazingly great movie. Saw it a while back on an advanced screening and just loved it.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 1, 2010)

Saw this on sunday night, wasn't expecting much from it but my girlfriend is a comic book nerd and had been banging on about it for ages. It was fucking great, the best action film I've seen in years and despite it being massively cartoonish and tongue in cheek it had me more emotionally involved than any of the more serious comic adaptions like the Dark Knight.

Hit Girl totally steals the show but Kick ass himself is genuinely endearing in his teenage fuck up way.




			
				The Octagon said:
			
		

> I can imagine Chloe Moritz's performance is going to make some 'waves' with Middle England / America  (along with a dodgy Natalie Portman / Leon vibe )



I dunno what you were watchin but there was absolutely no Leon 'Natalie Portman' vibe to this at all, there is absolutely no ambiguity about Hit Girls child status, no playing with or hints of sexuality like there was in Leon.


----------



## itsasecret (Apr 1, 2010)

Saw this tonight. Absolutely loved it, awesome film!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Cage in a good role...doing it well?   Very worrying.



I7m looking forward to this. I always think of cage in vampires kiss and wild at heart so some how always let him off. 

Christ I am still drink I think


----------



## Biglittlefish (Apr 2, 2010)

Loved this, nice to see a genuine female hero too.


----------



## beeboo (Apr 2, 2010)

1 part Superbad, 1 part Spiderman, 1 part Kill Bill, plus a huge portion of genius.


I loved, loved, loved this.  Hit Girl steals the show but everyone else, even Nic Cage, is great too.  Fantastic action sequences, lots of LOLs and left the cinema with a massive smile on my face.  Great soundtrack too (including inspired use of the Banana Bunch theme).

I would quite happily pay to see it again.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 2, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I dunno what you were watchin but there was absolutely no Leon 'Natalie Portman' vibe to this at all, there is absolutely no ambiguity about Hit Girls child status, no playing with or hints of sexuality like there was in Leon.


Pretty sure she blew a kiss at him...and she did do a giant cock joke.

The action sequences are a little Leonesque - but there's also some Equilibrium style stuff in there, too.   (I know you weren't talking about that but you did mention Leon.)


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 2, 2010)

Lunch Money!


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 2, 2010)

I thought it was a great bit of fun. 

I think having Hit Girl be an eleven-year old was basically a comment on the hero's insistence on retaining an interest in the essentially childish phenomenon of comic books. . . 

Nic Cage was surprisingly good, but the younger NC (as he was in Raising Arizona) would have been better, I thought.

Well worth two hours of anyone's time.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 2, 2010)

jer said:


> This could be huge, esp if the Daily Mail flags it up for un-wholesomeness...


They have done just that:  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-twisted-cynical-revels-abuse-childhood.html

As Charlie Brooker says, the review states that Kick Ass places kids in 'sexualised' context in main article.  The sidebar on the same page places 4-year-old Suri Cruise betwixt nude bum shot and bisexual True Blood star.


----------



## tommers (Apr 2, 2010)

Maggot said:


> They have done just that:  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-twisted-cynical-revels-abuse-childhood.html
> 
> As Charlie Brooker says, the review states that Kick Ass places kids in 'sexualised' context in main article.  The sidebar on the same page places 4-year-old Suri Cruise betwixt nude bum shot and bisexual True Blood star.



"Verdict: Evil."

  They've turned into a self-parody.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Apr 2, 2010)

from DM:"peado's are going to love her"

aye, you'd know mate.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 2, 2010)

David Cox in the Guardian bemoans the awful state of affairs where small girls can say "cunt" in films.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/filmblog/2010/apr/02/kick-ass-bad-language

Look at his face, the miserable bugger.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 2, 2010)

I really, really like the look of this, but am conflicted.

Wherever possible I avoid watching any film with that terrible cunt Cage in it.


----------



## tommers (Apr 2, 2010)

that review was astonishing.  It actually made my jaw drop a couple of times.


----------



## tommers (Apr 2, 2010)

Superdupastupor said:


> from DM:"peado's are going to love her"
> 
> aye, you'd know mate.



Exactly.  I think Mr Tookey might have his own issues.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 2, 2010)

tommers said:


> "Verdict: Evil."
> 
> They've turned into a self-parody.



Jesus, that's contemptible.

Did anyone else think that the swearing is actually in the British style, not the American?

Americans don't actually say 'fuck off' do they?


----------



## revol68 (Apr 2, 2010)

anyone who see's Kick Ass as in any shape or form sexualising children should be put on the sex offenders register themselves.

still nice of the Daily Mail to put itself at the vanguard of alternative marketing


----------



## revol68 (Apr 2, 2010)

That Christopher Tookey needs his hard drive looked at!



> One of the film's creepiest aspects is that she's made to look as seductive as possible - much more so than in the Mark Millar and John Romita Jr comic book on which this is based. She's fetishised in precisely the same way as Angelina Jolie in the Lara Croft movies, and Halle Berry in Catwoman.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 2, 2010)

revol68 said:


> That Christopher Tookey needs his hard drive looked at!



That's utter nonsense. What Tookey wrote I mean, not your astute implication about the contents of his harddrive.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 2, 2010)

I decided to pop out and see this, and I'm in the cinema right now. With my cock out ready for a good paedowank, obviously.


----------



## itsasecret (Apr 2, 2010)

My brother works for the film company that produced this and he said that the Daily Mail review for this is probably the best endorsement to go and see the film that they're going to get 

That review is so preposterous and stupid it's laughable.


----------



## hendo (Apr 2, 2010)

I went to see this and while I understand why people like it I felt pretty uncomfortable about the levels of violence. And the involvement of a child so centrally in the killing also crossed the line for me personally. 

The defence seems to be that it's 'comic strip' violence and therefore weaker than you get in other more realistic movies. But it's a film, not a comic strip. There's an incident involving fire in the film which which shocked me; I appreciate lots of people haven't seen it so I won't spoil, but the sequence felt wrong in the context. It was gratuitous.

But reviewers seem to love this film and the censors waved it through, so I'm out of step.


----------



## itsasecret (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll agree about the fire bit, that did shock me a little bit. But the rest of the violence is COMIC violence, it's a film based on a comic book, it's not real life (not that any film is, but you get what I mean). I don't see how this is any different to the violence in something like Kill Bill, in which the violence was also quite "comic strip". Plus, it's a 15 certificate. If young kids end up seeing this, then their parents are fucking idiots.


----------



## hendo (Apr 2, 2010)

It has a lot to do with personal taste. I admit that as I get older I like violence less and less.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, that was a lot of fun - not perfect but I enjoyed it a hell of a lot more than Clash Of The Titans. Couldn't get wood though.

Seriously that is not a sexualised child character in the slightest - you really would have to be some sort of paedo. Even the "blowing a kiss" bit is funny, because she's clearly a child trying to put on the mannerisms of an adult superheroine, to someone who's a teenager anyway.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 2, 2010)

itsasecret said:


> I'll agree about the fire bit, that did shock me a little bit. But the rest of the violence is COMIC violence, it's a film based on a comic book, it's not real life (not that any film is, but you get what I mean). I don't see how this is any different to the violence in something like Kill Bill, in which the violence was also quite "comic strip". Plus, it's a 15 certificate. If young kids end up seeing this, then their parents are fucking idiots.



Well bits of it really aren't- there are some scenes where characters just get seven shades of shit beaten out them and it's pretty rough to watch. They're a lot more disturbing than the Hit Girl stuff, which is just cartoonish (and proper awesome).


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 2, 2010)

Hm. If anything I would have liked it to be more ultraviolent. It starts off rather disturbing, but it does pretty much turn into cartoon violence after a while, and I think that means it shies away from some of the initial points about how weird and fucked-up anyone doing this sort of thing would have to be - though the John Woo hallway scene is indeed proper awesome.


----------



## Iguana (Apr 3, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I think that means it shies away from some of the initial points about how weird and fucked-up anyone doing this sort of thing would have to be



Which is sort of the biggest difference between the comic book and the movie.  They changed Big Daddy's motivation, it's weirder and more fucked up in the comic.



Spoiler



In the comic the story about him being a great cop set up by the mob is bullshit.  He was just a bored accountant in a bad marriage who ran off with his daughter and decided to train them as a hero team because he loved comics.  He made up the story to motivate her and admits that it's crap just before having a bullet put through his head, while Hit Girl watches from a distance.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 3, 2010)

The way it's done in the movie ties it up nicely though.



Spoiler



Hit Girl being adopted by Big Daddy's old cop partner, the tip-off about them being spotted torching the warehouse



I haven't yet read the comics though.


----------



## Random One (Apr 4, 2010)

Fucking awesome film... Not offended by the violence(all the killing was wickedly done) or child swearing.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 4, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Which is sort of the biggest difference between the comic book and the movie.  They changed Big Daddy's motivation, it's weirder and more fucked up in the comic.



That would have made such a better film.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 4, 2010)

I saw it today and thought it was an excellent film!  I really like the comic too which is even more brutal and nihilistic.

I guess Vaughn and Goldman put in the hollywood romantic ending where Kick Ass gets the girl for good reasons but I prefer the way it's done in the comic where he tells the girl he's not gay, a much bigger guy beats the shit out of him, and the girl later sends him a phone pic of her sucking off the other guy, which Kick Ass jacks off to while crying    

And where was the car battery-testicles electrocution scene goddammit?

But a great film even without those bits


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 4, 2010)

Given that the girl in question is clearly made out to be somebody who makes friends with losers but shags bad boys, that sounds far more in character. In fact in general if I have a criticism of the film, it's that it starts out satirising comic-book aspirations, even in the fights - the first Hit Girl fight is awesomely sadistic and has the best music - but about halfway through turns into comic-book wish-fulfilment.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 5, 2010)

hendo said:


> It has a lot to do with personal taste. I admit that as I get older I like violence less and less.



But you're always playing shoot-em-up video games, which I find very distasteful.  Grand Theft Auto in particular.  

I loved Kick Ass - I thought it was hilarious.  And Hit Girl was great, and not sexualised imo.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## quimcunx (Apr 5, 2010)

Well I liked it.  Didnt' find her sexualised at all. Certainly far less than most 12 year old girls.  She was superheroised not sexualised. 

I was a teen tiny bit squeamish about the cartoon violence with real people.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 5, 2010)

Thought it was great, and not at all that shocking or transgressive. And how is Hit Girl Paedo material? She's entirely covered up; but the Mail review is clearly meant for people who will avowedly not see the film. A bit rich from the paper that has a fucking obsession with Suri Cruise (age about 6) and has had whole articles about her wearing a pair of heels. 

Anyway, it did have heart and charm among the violence and swearing which gave it that extra something for my money.


----------



## beeboo (Apr 5, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Given that the girl in question is clearly made out to be somebody who makes friends with losers but shags bad boys, that sounds far more in character. In fact in general if I have a criticism of the film, it's that it starts out satirising comic-book aspirations, even in the fights - the first Hit Girl fight is awesomely sadistic and has the best music - but about halfway through turns into comic-book wish-fulfilment.



I see what you mean, but I really enjoyed the wish-fulfilment elements - it might have been a more interesting movie if they'd not gone down this route, but in terms of entertainment value, they really nailed it.  They could have made it dark but I enjoyed the bits which were just plain fun.

And it didn't feel at all like a lazy slip into comic-book movie-adaptation conventions, it seemed like they were very aware of what they were doing and sending-up some of the genre stereotypes at the same time.  In terms of the whether the guy gets the girl stuff...



Spoiler



Arguably I think it needed the girlfriend watching him being tortured for the sake of dramatic tension.  I also liked the way it played with some of the movie-standards like the very obvious way it flagged up something was going to go wrong via the schmaltzy goodbye before going off for his 'last mission'.  Also using the standard 'girl idolises the superhero alter-ego' thing with the "if I met Kick-Ass I'd fuck him senseless" followed by rapid exit and shag in the car park.


----------



## beeboo (Apr 5, 2010)

Cloo said:


> Thought it was great, and not at all that shocking or transgressive. And how is Hit Girl Paedo material? She's entirely covered up; but the Mail review is clearly meant for people who will avowedly not see the film. A bit rich from the paper that has a fucking obsession with Suri Cruise (age about 6) and has had whole articles about her wearing a pair of heels.



I honestly can't believe that article was written with a straight face.  I alternated between  and  but mostly 

This bit was particularly WTF?



> Do we really want to live, for instance, in a culture when the torture and killing of a James Bulger or Damilola Taylor is re-enacted by child actors for laughs?


----------



## Cloo (Apr 5, 2010)

beeboo said:


> I honestly can't believe that article was written with a straight face.  I alternated between  and  but mostly
> 
> 
> > Do we really want to live, for instance, in a culture when the torture and killing of a James Bulger or Damilola Taylor is re-enacted by child actors for laughs?
> ...



Well, I think all of this is to some extent a continuation of their mad vendetta against Jonathan Ross (no one gave a toss or complained about the Sachs phone call until they publicised it)... there was an article in it a few weeks ago IIRC lambasting Jane Goldman for 'setting out to shock just like her husband' with a film about a violent, swearing 12-year-old.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 5, 2010)

Random One said:
			
		

> Fucking awesome film... Not offended by the violence(all the killing was wickedly done) or child swearing.



This! Great fucking film, loved it and want to see it again! The shoot out in dark was nicely referenced of a certain video game too.


----------



## Random One (Apr 5, 2010)

The Mail's review is just pure nonsense in my opinion... There is nothing that I saw that would be a "paedophiles dream" in the film, unless they like being mutilated and shot in the head. Also if the Daily Mail are sensitive to cussing and swearing then fair enough but you can't be exclusively offended by the word C**t coz it's just another swear word really


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 5, 2010)

Also does anyone realy believe your average 11 year old knows no swear words at all? C'mon we're not living in the 1950s!!


----------



## sumimasen (Apr 5, 2010)

An 11 year old saying Cunt.  The film producers must be snorting their coke with extra smugness.


----------



## CJohn (Apr 5, 2010)

Hit girl made this film. I could have done without the teenage geek aspect - I think it would have been better ditching this whole aspect of it actually.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 5, 2010)

CJohn said:


> Hit girl made this film. I could have done without the teenage geek aspect - I think it would have been better ditching this whole aspect of it actually.



I liked the gawky teenageness bits.

You obviously just want Leon but even paedoier.


----------



## CJohn (Apr 5, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I liked the gawky teenageness bits.
> 
> You obviously just want Leon but even paedoier.



Actually I _did_ think it was leonesque, in a manga sort of way.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 5, 2010)

sumimasen said:


> An 11 year old saying Cunt.  The film producers must be snorting their coke with extra smugness.


Interrupted by a 17 year old, of course.

That dm article is shocking.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 5, 2010)

beeboo said:


> Do we really want to live, for instance, in a culture when the torture and killing of a James Bulger or Damilola Taylor is re-enacted by child actors for laughs?



Ye gods, it's a film not a fucking documentary. A film where people act & nobody gets hurt or killed...


----------



## janeb (Apr 5, 2010)

saw it today, loved it


----------



## Random One (Apr 6, 2010)

*hides away in sanctuary of Kick-Ass lovers FAR FAR away from the Kick-Ass hating lunatics*


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 6, 2010)

Just got back from the cinema, loved it from the second Hit Girl first came on screen. She made that film.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 7, 2010)

Pedo.


----------



## Boycey (Apr 7, 2010)

cliche guevara said:


> Just got back from the cinema, loved it from the second Hit Girl first came on screen. She made that film.



it was a bit too serious till that point, absolutely agree- great film


----------



## El Sueno (Apr 7, 2010)

I still can't believe I loved a movie with Nic Cage in it. Haven't said that since Raising Arizona. Fab fillum, genuinely made me laugh out loud and the action sequences were mesmerising.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 7, 2010)

action sequences where hardly mesmerising...

not a bad movie..  most of the humor is based around an 11 year old girl swearing...

the sexualisation line is really just going over the top.. chill out a little


----------



## El Sueno (Apr 7, 2010)

Ax^ said:


> action sequences where hardly mesmerising...



Well I don't think we see enough young girls firing off rounds through gangsters' throats, so I was pretty thrilled.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 7, 2010)

Ax^ said:
			
		

> action sequences where hardly mesmerising...
> 
> not a bad movie..  most of the humor is based around an 11 year old girl swearing...
> 
> the sexualisation line is really just going over the top.. chill out a little



Er no it wasn't. She swear like twice it was funny for plenty of reasons...


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 7, 2010)

Off to see this in an hour, looking forward to it.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 7, 2010)

Saw this on Saturday. Wasn't as enamored with it as the others on this thread, but still enjoyed it. Fuck the Mail and all that.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 8, 2010)

Loved it, most entertaining film I've seen this year.

The father / daughter interactions were great, the main character was pretty likeable (considering) and the incidental music, though a little obvious, made for some good moments too.

Agree with others, that burning scene was far different in tone to the rest of the violence, but I'm guessing that was the point.

Rest of the action was cartoonish and brilliant.

Plus the daughter from How I Met Your Mother topless, what's not to love?


----------



## Mapped (Apr 8, 2010)

Saw this last night, and I agree that it is a great film.  Loads of laughs, loads of cartoon violence and I left the cinema with a big grin on my face.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 8, 2010)

I saw this today and really enjoyed it.  

Would obviously expect the Daily Mail to go mad over it although I must say that I was a bit shocked it was a 15.  I dont go to the cinema often and mostly just get DVDs posted to me so don;'t really pay attention to ratings, but I did feel this was a bit OTT for a 15 - it was as bad as the Kill Bills IMO and they were both 18.  

Maybe I am just getting old.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 8, 2010)

Pretty sure it's PG in France.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 8, 2010)

Just come back from watching this and well worth £5.30 (4pm screening). I was really laughing and have come out wanting to watch Kill Bill, Nikita and True Romance again...


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 8, 2010)

Even Mr Grumpy himself loved it:


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 8, 2010)

I refuse to see this on principle.  I hate the c word and the common usage of it.  Having a child use it in a film is just for shock value and to get the audinces in.  Only suckers would fall for such a gimmick.  I've no time.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Apr 8, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I refuse to see this on principle.  I hate the c word and the common usage of it.  Having a child use it in a film is just for shock value and to get the audinces in.  Only suckers would fall for such a gimmick.  I've no time.



No, only a sucker would fall for such an obvious moralistic trap. Yes child says cunt. In context it isn't shocking at all. Believe it or not Kick Ass is a deeply moral film.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 8, 2010)

Upchuck said:
			
		

> I refuse to see this on principle.  I hate the c word and the common usage of it.  Having a child use it in a film is just for shock value and to get the audinces in.  Only suckers would fall for such a gimmick.  I've no time.



You're a cunt.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 8, 2010)

XerxesVargas said:


> No, only a sucker would fall for such an obvious moralistic trap. Yes child says cunt. In context it isn't shocking at all. Believe it or not Kick Ass is a deeply moral film.



I saw that prat Vaughan on breakfast.  Right up himself wanker.  Why would I line the pockets of such an irresponsible arrogant dickhead?


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 8, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I refuse to see this on principle.  I hate the c word and the common usage of it.  Having a child use it in a film is just for shock value and to get the audinces in.  Only suckers would fall for such a gimmick.  I've no time.



It's true actually, that's the only reason I went to see it. Plus i'm a paedo


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 8, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I refuse to see this on principle.  I hate the c word and the common usage of it.  Having a child use it in a film is just for shock value and to get the audinces in.  Only suckers would fall for such a gimmick.  I've no time.



You're a parody of yourself now. 0/10.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Apr 8, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> I saw that prat Vaughan on breakfast.  Right up himself wanker.  Why would I line the pockets of such an irresponsible arrogant dickhead?



Ahh a troll. Ok. Didn't realise.

Carry on. This is brilliant.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah I'm a troll cos I don't agree with you all   

All you urbanites non racist sexist ageist.  Bunch of flaky cowards.  You are the pack and I walk tall alone.

Pedants


----------



## XerxesVargas (Apr 8, 2010)

No you are a troll because you are posting obviously inflamatory statements designed to illicit a reaction. Like a small child repeatedly shouting "poo" loudly in a supermarket.

Every word of your response "prat vaughan, blah, blah, up himself, blah, line pockets, blah" is a feeble attempt to troll.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 8, 2010)

If you think that's trolling then you best shut yourself away from the world, cos believe me baby it's a big scary place where folk have lots of opinions different to yours.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks for the advice.

Back to Kick Ass. Which is great. Best film I have seen in ages and a deeply moral film irrespective of the tabloid froth. 

"Why is it that everybody wants to be Paris Hilton but nobody wants to be Spiderman?"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 8, 2010)

XerxesVargas said:
			
		

> Ahh a troll. Ok. Didn't realise.
> 
> Carry on. This is brilliant.



Like I said.


----------



## XerxesVargas (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, have to say, you did it with admirable brevity.


----------



## al (Apr 9, 2010)

Just got back from seeing it, utterly amazing, totally brilliant fun. The fact that it pisses off chucky is just the icing on the cake...


----------



## al (Apr 9, 2010)

chloe moretz is awesome in the film and apparently quite down to earth in reality - from wikipedia..



> In response to the controversy, Moretz stated in an interview, "If I ever  uttered one word that I said in Kick-Ass, I would be grounded for years! I'd be stuck in my room until I was 20! I would never in a million years say that. I'm an average, everyday girl."[6]  Moretz says she cannot bring herself to say the film's title out loud in interviews, instead calling it "the film" in public and "Kick-Butt" at home.[27]


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 11, 2010)

There was an interview with Vaughan on film four this evening and he said that around 90% of the film was actually shot in England. That's pretty fucking nuts, you'd never have known having seen it


----------



## D'wards (Apr 11, 2010)

Jeff Robinson said:


> There was an interview with Vaughan on film four this evening and he said that around 90% of the film was actually shot in England. That's pretty fucking nuts, you'd never have known having seen it



Yeah, one of me bessie pals done all the bullet hits and explosions - not bad work huh?

Said the big black fella who got shot in the head whined and complained about how it hurt (the exploding packs with a plate and blood bag attached) wheras the little girl took all her bullet hits like a man and did not complain once.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 11, 2010)

Stupid whining head shot victims!


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 11, 2010)

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/44595

A new music vid with some of the Kick Ass stars.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 11, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> http://www.aintitcool.com/node/44595
> 
> A new music vid with some of the Kick Ass stars.



That's pretty bad though.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 11, 2010)

Yup.

Bet you still watched it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, yes, how would I know it was bad otherwise?


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 11, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> That's pretty bad though.



I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## tommers (Apr 12, 2010)

I thought it was just a'ight.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 15, 2010)

Interviews on aintitcool  and http://www.aintitcool.com/node/44669


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 26, 2010)

saw it yesterday - was awesome! 

i seem to be in the minority in that i liked the teen awkwardness way more than hit girl though...


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 26, 2010)

I was mildly diverted by this film at the time. But had forgotten about it since. Not worth paying £10 to see. It was slightly dull.

Found the violence was unnecessary and excessive. I am not convinced by the argument that it was comic book violence.


Mildly diverting, slightly dull film.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 26, 2010)

Great film, loved the not give a fuck about the usual Hollywood gloss overs like people actually dying when they get shot or the hero getting a kicking when its obvious he should get one


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 26, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> I was mildly diverted... It was slightly dull....
> Mildly diverting, slightly dull film.




Nah...it's great.   Don't know what you require diverting from, though.


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 26, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Nah...it's great.   Don't know what you require diverting from, though.



Nah....it's shit. Not super shit, but just mildly shit. 

Only just entertaining enough to keep me from walking out and doing something less boring.

It saddens me that so many people on here seem to like this stuff.


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 26, 2010)

tommers said:


> I thought it was just a'ight.



This ^


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 26, 2010)

Saw this yesterday.  I think people are making too much of the little girl swearing.  It was just a couple of words.   

Hit Girl does make the movie.  Loved the Fist Full of Dollars soundtrack behind an eleven year old heroine.  I didn't know whether to fall over laughing or just sit in amazment.

I too, dislike Nic Cage.  But he was less annoying in this film because he wore a mask for most of it and I didn't have to look at him trying so hard to emote.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 26, 2010)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I too, dislike Nic Cage.  But he was less annoying in this film because he wore a mask for most of it and I didn't have to look at him trying so hard to emote.



I thought Nic Cage's Adam West impression was one of the best things about the film, excellent bit of superhero self-referencing, given that's the version of Batman he'd have grown up with.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 26, 2010)

Just watched a really nice digital print of this.

I enjoyed it a lot. The Soundtrack was great.

Not as clever as it thinks it is, but some really good parody, comic book referencing and dark humour.

Bits of the plot were very flimsy, and sheer bravado gets it through to the end.

Mark Strong is just not good enough in the role to be even mildly threatening or dangerous.....actually, all the 'baddies' were fairly one dimensional and obvious Soprano-lite rent a gangster.

Clearly Hit Girl is the star of the piece, but I liked Red Mist, despite the character reminding me of the baddie from The Incredibles.

For a film that seemed to be trying to forge a fresh path for the super-hero genre it soon resigned itself to a fairly traditional climax.

Very good, and fun, but not as good as the film press are making out.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 28, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Just watched a really nice digital print of this.


WANT!


----------



## pboi (Apr 29, 2010)

Nic Cage doing Adam West was great


----------



## spliff (May 22, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Just watched a really nice digital print of this.


What is a _digital print_? The words won't fit together for me.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 22, 2010)

spliff said:


> What is a _digital print_? The words won't fit together for me.



You've just typed them together?


----------



## spliff (May 22, 2010)

No, I'm serious, do you mean a 35mm print on film from a digital image?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 22, 2010)

spliff said:


> No, I'm serious, do you mean a 35mm print on film from a digital image?



I mean I saw a digital screening of it.

Pedant!


----------



## thriller (May 22, 2010)

Hope they name part two Kick Arse. That would be great!!!!

Kick Ass I
Kick Arse II


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 22, 2010)

thriller said:


> Hope they name part two Kick Arse. That would be great!!!!
> 
> Kick Ass I
> Kick Arse II



I heard they were gonna call it Smacked Arse.

Set in the world of Dominatrix super baddies!


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 31, 2010)

Mark Millar on Five Live - definitely KA 2.   Oh - he said it was Brad Pitt (as a producer?) was responsible for being able to keep the word cunt in it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 31, 2010)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> Mark Millar on Five Live - definitely KA 2.   Oh - he said it was Brad Pitt (as a producer?) was responsible for being able to keep the word cunt in it.



Heh that's pretty cool!


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 31, 2010)

He went to see Scott Pilgrim twice last week.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 31, 2010)

I liked Kick Ass. Saw it on DVD a week or two ago. Good mindless fun.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 31, 2010)

It wasn't the most heinous example of the 2009/2010 Nicolas Cage Avoiding Bankruptcy Tour, but I hated his character's dialog.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> It wasn't the most heinous example of the 2009/2010 Nicolas Cage Avoiding Bankruptcy Tour, but I hated his character's dialog.


 
I liked him more in this than in other recent things. He looked stupid in the getup, which was good. The shooting scene was unexpected and funny, as was the unexpected swearing in the dialogue with the kid.

But Hit Girl makes the movie. That actress will have a good future, I think.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 31, 2010)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> It wasn't the most heinous example of the 2009/2010 Nicolas Cage Avoiding Bankruptcy Tour, but I hated his character's dialog.



What?! He was great in this, perfect Adam West/ye olde Batman piss take!


----------



## D'wards (Aug 31, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> Mark Millar on Five Live - definitely KA 2.


 
The actress that plays Hit Girl said she wanted to ride a purple motorbike in it, so she is!


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone going to be checking out the first issue of Mark Millar's CLiNT magazine tomorrow?

It features the first part of Kick Ass 2 and Jonathan Ross's Turf comic. Ross and Millar are doing a signing at the WH Smiths in Victoria Station tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 1, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What?! He was great in this, perfect Adam West/ye olde Batman piss take!


 
Absolutely.

This is the only film I've seen him in, for _years_, where I didn't think he'd be better off thrown in a river with weights around his ankles.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 1, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> This is the only film I've seen him in, for _years_, where I didn't think he'd be better off thrown in a river with weights around his ankles.



He's actually ok in Lord of War...


----------



## tendril (Sep 7, 2010)

Just bought the dvd and I must say it does exactly what it says on the tin. 

Now I'm off to knock a quick one out to Hit Girl


----------



## Kanda (Sep 8, 2010)

Got 20 mins left... it's shit so far!!!!

I'm all over Hit Girl though!! Not since Drew Barrymore in ET.....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 8, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Got 20 mins left... it's shit so far!!!!
> 
> I'm all over Hit Girl though!! Not since Drew Barrymore in ET.....


 
"Peado Hates Great Film Shocker"


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 9, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I liked him more in this than in other recent things. He looked stupid in the getup, which was good. The shooting scene was unexpected and funny, as was the unexpected swearing in the dialogue with the kid.
> 
> But Hit Girl makes the movie. That actress will have a good future, I think.


 
Agree with the last bit. As for Nic Cage, he wasn't bad in this role, but the Raising Arizona-era NC would have been _great_


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 20, 2011)

Thumbs up for this film (not in a Len Fairclough way either) saw it on Tv last night. Best film since Star Trek.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 21, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> Best film since Star Trek.


 
Damning with faint praise...


----------



## belboid (May 9, 2012)

there's gonna be a sequel???

How bloody stupid/pointless is that?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2012)

I dunno if done well it could be fantastic!


----------



## Iguana (May 9, 2012)

There is a second series of the comic books so an attempt at a movie sequel was inevitable.


----------



## T & P (May 9, 2012)

Iguana said:


> There is a second series of the comic books so an attempt at a movie sequel was inevitable.


 Then again the first film had some serious departures from the comic, if Wiki is to be believed... not so much of a happy ending for the protagonist in the comic.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 9, 2012)

belboid said:


> there's gonna be a sequel???
> 
> How bloody stupid/pointless is that?


 
And an X-men first class sequel as well. Not sure how I feel about that either, but Matthew Vaughn has yet to direct a film that wasn't excellent IMO.


----------



## belboid (May 9, 2012)

Vaughan isn't doing the Kick Ass sequel tho (cos he's doing XMen)


----------



## Reno (May 9, 2012)

_Super_ kicked _Kick Ass_ ass.


----------



## Iguana (May 9, 2012)

Well Kick-Ass has a 'happy ending' and wins the final battle, the difference is that _Dave's_ life doesn't change, though he is happier anyway. The main change is Big Daddy's motivation and what it means for Hit Girl at the end. The film and comics are almost the same story but with very different tones. I'd love to know how/why that happened as the comics and screenplay were written concurrently by the same people.


----------



## andy2002 (May 9, 2012)

Reno said:


> _Super_ kicked _Kick Ass_ ass.


 
Couldn't agree more. Super is criminally underrated.


----------



## belboid (May 9, 2012)

Reno said:


> _Super_ kicked _Kick Ass_ ass.


Did it hell. Pisspoor characterisation, the plot was a mess, and it dumped it's basic premise for the finale. It was wank.


----------



## joustmaster (May 9, 2012)

both were good.


----------



## T & P (May 9, 2012)

Iguana said:


> Well Kick-Ass has a 'happy ending' and wins the final battle, the difference is that _Dave's_ life doesn't change, though he is happier anyway. The main change is Big Daddy's motivation and what it means for Hit Girl at the end. The film and comics are almost the same story but with very different tones. I'd love to know how/why that happened as the comics and screenplay were written concurrently by the same people.


I thought he doesn't get the girl in the comic at all, and she goes as far as sending him pictures of her giving head to her new boyfriend... which seems a bit twisted


----------



## Iguana (May 9, 2012)

T & P said:


> I thought he doesn't get the girl in the comic at all, and she goes as far as sending him pictures of her giving head to her new boyfriend... which seems a bit twisted


What I meant by doesn't change was that Dave's life at the end of the story is the same as it is at the start. He's still a loser at school and he doesn't get the girl. But Kick-Ass the 'super-hero' had a happy ending by winning his fight and that does change Dave, even though outwardly his life seems the same, inside he has changed on a deeper level and is more at content in himself.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 9, 2012)

belboid said:


> there's gonna be a sequel???
> 
> How bloody stupid/pointless is that?


 
The last one quite clearly cued up a sequel.


----------



## Reno (May 9, 2012)

belboid said:


> Did it hell. Pisspoor characterisation, the plot was a mess, and it dumped it's basic premise for the finale. It was wank.


 
That's just how I felt about Kick Ass. Started as some sort of parody of the influence of superhero film/comic and then became just another one with all the cliches of the genre. Super was a lot more uncompromising and off beat and Ellen Page was fantastic as the perv, psycho sidekick, unlike that child actress trying way to hard in a silly wig.


----------



## belboid (May 9, 2012)

Page played the role well, but the role was dire. The ending negated the entire film - if it wasn't for _that shot_ (which was astoundingly shocking), no one would remember it at all.


----------



## belboid (May 10, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> The last one quite clearly cued up a sequel.


Chloe Moritz is too old now tho (she pulls it off okay in 30 Rock, but is meant to be a few years older even there), and, there's just no need. What was interesting and new about it, no longer is, it'd just be another dumb follow up.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 14, 2013)

Trailer for Kick-Ass 2 out now, looks like fun...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2013)

Link?


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 14, 2013)

PursuedByBears said:


> Trailer for Kick-Ass 2 out now, looks like fun...


OK they're going with the novel...but she's way too old to be playing Hit Girl now.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 14, 2013)

^^^^^
http://www.sfx.co.uk/2013/03/13/kick-ass-2-trailer-is-here-b/


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 14, 2013)

I never got around to reading vol.2, any good?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2013)

Dunno...that trailer doesn't make me think it's going to be as good as the first...


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 15, 2013)

PursuedByBears said:


> I never got around to reading vol.2, any good?


Yes, it's worthy.   I wouldn't want to say too much coz anything could imply a spoiler, if you liked the first you should be caught up in the second as I was.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 15, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Dunno...that trailer doesn't make me think it's going to be as good as the first...


The world is full of sequels....kick ass 2...die hard 5.   Die Hard 2 was great.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 15, 2013)

My mate is in Kick Ass 2


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Has anyone seen Defendor? I suppose it fits best with this genre. I fell asleep while watching it but it didn't look up to much, pretty boring really.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1303828/


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 15, 2013)

AverageJoe said:


> My mate is in Kick Ass 2


 
The guy that pieced by GF's ear is also in it. I'm plugged into the Matrix.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 15, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Die Hard 2 was great.


No it wasn't. It was shoddy and half-rate.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 15, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> No it wasn't. It was shoddy and half-rate.


You're comparing it to one, I'm comparing it to 5.


----------



## Reno (Mar 15, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> You're comparing it to one, I'm comparing it to 5.


I thought all the Die Hard sequels were shit and I'm not going to differentiate between different shades of brown.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 15, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> You're comparing it to one, I'm comparing it to 5.


I'm comparing it to films! I haven't seen 5, I'm just not sure I can take any more.





Reno said:


> I thought all the Die Hard sequels were shit and I'm not going to differentiate between different shades of brown.


I quite like Vengeance, but it came out when I was a young teen so I think I was its target audience at that point 

Plus, it had a Gruber!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 15, 2013)

Reno said:


> _Super_ kicked _Kick Ass_ ass.


 
Indeed it did.
I enjoyed Kick Ass, but after watching super it just seemed like any other recent dumb US kids film.

Apart from a few minor quibbles Super sits very nicely into my top 10 or maybe 20 films.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 15, 2013)

Shut up, Crime!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> The world is full of sequels....kick ass 2...die hard 5. Die Hard 2 was great.


 
And some are great (Empire Strikes back, Xmen 2)...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> You're comparing it to one, I'm comparing it to 5.


 
Two was great, three wasn't, four was excellent...heard nothing but bad things about 5.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm sure its already been posted on this thread.. but this clips is brilliant. Nicholas Cage is an actor.


----------



## Voley (Apr 3, 2013)

PursuedByBears said:


> Trailer for Kick-Ass 2 out now, looks like fun...


Wicked. Might take me nephews to the pics for this if I can get them in. They fucking loved the first one.


----------

